# Lautes Knacken bei ruckartigen Bremsen !!



## Black Raider (20. Juni 2006)

Servus,
ich habe an meinem ES7 (06) bermerkt, daß wenn ich ruckartig bremse (mit dem Vorderrad), daß immer wieder ein lautes Knacken aus dem Bereich der Federgabel, des Laufrades bzw. des Steuersatzes zu hören ist. 
Ist das normal??
Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon aufgefallen???
Was könnten mögliche Ursachen sein?? 

MfG Black Raider


----------



## drei_c (20. Juni 2006)

Black Raider schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich habe an meinem ES7 (06) bermerkt, daß wenn ich ruckartig bremse (mit dem Vorderrad), daß immer wieder ein lautes Knacken aus dem Bereich der Federgabel, des Laufrades bzw. des Steuersatzes zu hören ist.
> Ist das normal??
> Ist das jemanden von euch auch schon aufgefallen???
> ...



Kann ne ganze Menge Ursachen haben... z.B.
- Vorbauklemmung (ggf. sogar Lenkerklemmung) - Abhilfe: Schrauben fetten, und oder ggf. etwas Loctite mittelfest -richtiges Drehmoment beachten.
- Bremssattelverschraubung an Gabel - Abhilfe wie zuvor genannt
- Bremsscheibenverschraubung auf Nabe - Abhilfe wie zuvor
- Steuersatz anziehen (Vorbauklemmung lösen, Aheadkappenschraube etwas stärker anziehen - so dass es sich halt noch gut dreht...(der Lenker))
- oder... und das wäre unschöner...
Die Gabel selbst... z.B. dass die Standrohre nicht sauber in die Gabelkrone eingeklebt sind und daher Geräusche machen... Gab schon ne Reihe Stellungnahmen, dass dies bei Fox 32mm-Standrohr Gabeln ein Prob. sein kann. Mit diesem Thema hatte ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer ebenfalls Ärger und hier im Forum schon reichlichst darüber gepostet - allerdings wenig konstruktiv und m.W. steht ne Klärung noch aus, da Gabel bei Canyon... (der werte Bayker, der sich jetzt unchained nennt).

So lass es uns wissen, ob das Geräusch weg ist nachdem Du die Schraubverbindungen überprüft hast... (oder ob es evtl. wirklich die Gabel ist...)

Gruss drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Raider (20. Juni 2006)

Vorweg mal danke für dein statement (drei C)!! 

Habe jetzt alle deine Punkte überprüft - Knacken noch immer da!!! 

Hab jetzt bemerkt, daß wenn ich das Vorderrad zwischen meine Beine klemme und am Lenker hin und her ziehe (als ob man prüfen möchte ob der Vorbau fest genug geklemmt ist) tritt das Knacken laut auf.
Somit fällt der Bereich Bremse und Vorbau (da überprüft - Schrauben) weg und die Gabel bleibt.
Hört sich auch an als würds von der Gabel kommen.
Ist das jetzt gefährlich wennn ich trotzdem weiterfahr???


----------



## drei_c (20. Juni 2006)

Black Raider schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt alle deine Punkte überprüft - Knacken noch immer da!!!
> 
> Hört sich auch an als würds von der Gabel kommen.
> Ist das jetzt gefährlich wennn ich trotzdem weiterfahr???



Tja ist ärgerlich.
Trotzdem: lästiges Knacken lässt sich (wenn man nicht mit Glück auf Anhieb den Verursacher "erwischt") oftmals nur nach dem Ausschlussprinzip beseitigen.
Was ich bei meinen o.g. Punkten noch nicht genannt hatte, was aber auch sein kann ist, dass das Knacken durch das Vorderrad - genauer Speichen an den Kontaktpunkten zur Felge - seltener zur Nabe - verursacht wird. Darüber wurde im Canyon Subforum auch schon berichtet - Leute, die ihre bikes zur Canyon Inspektion gebracht haben, meinten, dass das Knacken weg war nachdem der Monteur die Nippel "versiegelt" hat. D.h. wohl, dass Loctite oder ähnliches auf die Nippel aufgetragen wurde. Betroffen sind wohl insbes. die Ringle Laufräder (also auch Dein ES7) - vermutlich wurden die Laufräder bei der Montage nicht oder nicht oft genug (also am besten von Hand) abgedrückt bis sich die Nippel / Speichen ausreichend "gesetzt" haben.
Check als insbes. nochmal das Laufrad.

Wenn die Gabel die Quelle des Knackens ist, dann dürfte da nur ein Austausch für Abhilfe sorgen können - sprich Bike zu Canyon, die schicken die Gabel zu Fox (toxoholics) und bauen die zurückgeschickte Gabel ein und schicken Dir danach wieder Dein Bike... dann ist vermutlich September... (bevor Du Dein Rad ggf. einschickst daher unbedingt nach ner Austauschgabel fragen...).

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.

Gruss drei_c


----------



## JoJo_79 (24. Juni 2006)

Hi, ärgere mich auch ständig über das Knacken am Rad und hab auch diese "ich weiss nicht wo es herkommt" Knacken am Vorderrad.

Das stammt eigentlich meistens aus dem Bereich Gabelbrücke/untere Steuersatzschale. Meist knackt es einmal bei ruckartigem Bremsen (Gabel wird nach hinten gebogen" und bei Sprüngen bzw. Komprimieren der Gabel ohne Bremsen (Gabel wird nach vorne "gebogen").

Zum einen kann wie schon gesagt, die untere Lagerschale knacken. Diese mit Loctite blau ohne Fett eingebaut verhindert meist ein Knacken der unteren Schale.
Das Knacken der Gabel kann man feststellen, indem man die Gabel ausbaut, auf Schaft und Ausfallenden "lagert" und mal kräftig auf die Brücke drückt...Gabel umdrehen und das gleiche nochmal. Wenns knackt, ists meist die Verpressung von Steuerrohr und Brücke.

Das ist eigentlich ein konstruktives Problem, da man die enormen Biegekräfte bei heutigen Scheibenbremsen und Federwegen (Kraft x Kraftarm=Drehmoment) meiner Meinung nach nicht über ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr übertragen sollte, welches meist nur ca. 20mm tief in der Brücke eingepresst ist.
Ich hab mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, dass es knackt.
Würde mal zum Gabelservice, evtl. gibts ne neue bei Knacken im Bereich der Verpressung.


----------



## Commo07 (25. Juni 2006)

Wo du grade das Thema Gabelservice ansprichst:

Wie läuft das bei Canyon mit dem Gabelservice? Soweit ich weiß, kann ich meine Talas RLC (Canyon OEM) nicht zum "normalen" Service Partner wie z.B. Toxoholics bringen oder? 
Macht Canyon direkt den Service für die Federgabeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Mühe!

Gruß
Commo


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juni 2006)

Doch, denke schon, dass das gehen müsste. Ich hab meine Gabel u. m. Dämpfer zu einem befreundeten, von Fox zertifizierten Händler zur Wartung gebracht.


----------



## BMHans (28. Juni 2006)

Nochmal zurück zum Knacken:

Ich hatte auch ein Knacken sowohl im Bereich des Steuersatzes, als auch im Bereich des Hinterbaus..
*Steuersatz:* Die Aheadset-Schraube vorsichtig nachgezogen. Das Knacken ist jetzt vorbei.
*Hinterbau:* Das Knacken kam von dem nicht richtig festgezogenem PostMount-Adapter der Juicy-Bremsen. Mit richtigem Drehmoment festgezogen und das Knacken war vorbei.


----------



## Lautern1900 (20. Juni 2010)

Jop sowies aussieht haben das sehr viele... :-( 

bei mir ist es auch der fall..
alles saubergemacht gefettet alles! Paff das knacken ist immer noch da ... :-( 
Ich weis net was ich noch machn soll wenn ich das Vorderrad hochziehe oder mit dem Vorderrad eine Vollbremsung mache tritt das kancken eher ein klicken auf... 
Aber es kommt nicht von der Gabel, es muss von außen kommen.
Das nervt mich total 

Können das die Bremsen sein ???? Oder die Laufräder ???ß

Danke im Vorraus  hoffe ich grig das noch hin :-(


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Juni 2010)

Lautern1900 schrieb:


> Jop sowies aussieht haben das sehr viele... :-(
> 
> bei mir ist es auch der fall..
> alles saubergemacht gefettet alles! Paff das knacken ist immer noch da ... :-(
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7261122&postcount=1591

Vielleicht hilft es weiter...


----------



## Medusatouch (20. Juni 2010)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Wo du grade das Thema Gabelservice ansprichst:
> 
> Wie läuft das bei Canyon mit dem Gabelservice? Soweit ich weiß, kann ich meine Talas RLC (Canyon OEM) nicht zum "normalen" Service Partner wie z.B. Toxoholics bringen oder?
> Macht Canyon direkt den Service für die Federgabeln?
> ...



Hi,

bei meinem Bike hat Canyon vor kurzem neben der Inspektion auch den Gabel- und Dämpferservice selbst durchgeführt. Und zu einem besseren Kurs als bei Toxoholics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (21. Juni 2010)

Medusatouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei meinem Bike hat Canyon vor kurzem neben der Inspektion auch den Gabel- und Dämpferservice selbst durchgeführt. Und zu einem besseren Kurs als bei Toxoholics.



Nach 4 Jahren wird er wohl schon eine Lösung gefunden haben...


----------

